
Show HN: Attribute.pro – A cross-domain traffic attribution solution - acoyfellow
https://Attribute.pro
======
acoyfellow
I had someone ask: "Can you give more examples of (link:
[https://attribute.pro/](https://attribute.pro/)) attribute.pro and why
someone would use it?"

My answer:

Client X is a SaaS. They have all marketing pages on "root.com"

Their signup flow is on "accounts.root.com"

Their actual SaaS app (which has Mixpanel installed) is on: "app.root.com"

Outline of Problem:

\- You want to drive traffic to their homepage (root.com, root.com/case-
studies...)

\- You want to use UTM variables to track ad performance from Google Ads.

\- You have to get those UTM variables down into "app.root.com" (and inside
mixpanel)- so we know which people are attributed to which campaigns/sets/ads.

This tool is allowing me to do what I need: Attribute.pro - it allows me to
drop a tag on "root.com", use UTM links, then re-call those UTM links from
"app.root.com" (or any other domain)

How would you solve this problem?

------
acoyfellow
Hi HN; Just sharing a thing I built.

[https://Attribute.pro](https://Attribute.pro)

Why? I needed a solution for a client, and I wanted to make it re-usable.

Built with 1 single Cloudflare worker. No server, no database.

